# M25 or Widowmaker



## Akil (5/3/20)

How's it guys? I just wanted some input. Which rta should I go for? Pro's, con's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/20)

Widowmaker is a stupid rta according to jai haze but i've never tried it so it might be great but i have an M25 and it is great, even though its dual coil it still brings amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akil (5/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Widowmaker is a stupid rta according to jai haze but i've never tried it so it might be great but i have an M25 and it is great, even though its dual coil it still brings amazing flavour.


If I only watched Jai Haze, I wouldn't end up buying anything 
I prefer a more restricted pull. How is the M25 when it comes to airflow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/20)

Akil said:


> If I only watched Jai Haze, I wouldn't end up buying anything
> I prefer a more restricted pull. How is the M25 when it comes to airflow?


its pretty airy actually even when afc is closed down a lot but you can opt to close of the bottom or side completely and only use one which does make it more restricted but if you like restricted than i would go for a Reload or blotto, i also like restricted but every now and then i like to blow fat clouds with the fatality, my daily driver is the QP gata and its quite a restricted draw, love it though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil (5/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> its pretty airy actually even when afc is closed down a lot but you can opt to close of the bottom or side completely and only use one which does make it more restricted but if you like restricted than i would go for a Reload or blotto, i also like restricted but every now and then i like to blow fat clouds with the fatality, my daily driver is the QP gata and its quite a restricted draw, love it though


I actually have all three that you've mentioned, and i love that type of draw. So the M25 probably isn't for me then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/20)

M25 is definitely for cloud chasers. And the Blotto is also very airy! As @CashKat88 said, rather go for the Reload or I can suggest the Beest (dual coil) or the JKM (single coil) or even the Hellvape MD (single coil and more restricted) which are also awesome.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> M25 is definitely for cloud chasers. And the Blotto is also very airy! As @CashKat88 said, rather go for the Reload or I can suggest the Beest (dual coil) or the JKM (single coil) or even the Hellvape MD (single coil and more restricted) which are also awesome.


Yeah i love my JKM as well, its a great atty, i like the beest but wicking is tricky on it, likes to leak if you dont get it spot on, jkm with top flow gives more room for error even though its also tricky to wick, sometimes it just gives too much of a wet vape and sometimes the draw is dry as ever but it is more forgiving


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah i love my JKM as well, its a great atty, i like the beest but wicking is tricky on it, likes to leak if you dont get it spot on, jkm with top flow gives more room for error even though its also tricky to wick, sometimes it just gives too much of a wet vape and sometimes the draw is dry as ever but it is more forgiving


If you close the airflow on the Beest before filling and screwing the top cap, it won’t leak. I never had an issue with the JKM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> If you close the airflow on the Beest before filling and screwing the top cap, it won’t leak. I never had an issue with the JKM.


Come to think of it i haven't used the JKM in a month, gonna rewick it tonight, the gata with red pill at 35w has been stealing all the attention lately, @Grand Guru what method do you use to wick the JKM?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Come to think of it i haven't used the JKM in a month, gonna rewick it tonight, the gata with red pill at 35w has been stealing all the attention lately, @Grand Guru what method do you use to wick the JKM?


Nothing special. Fairly tight wick and nicely fluffed ends. It'll look something g like this



I'm using a dark juice so the wick looks crap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (6/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Nothing special. Fairly tight wick and nicely fluffed ends. It'll look something g like this
> View attachment 191611
> View attachment 191612
> 
> I'm using a dark juice so the wick looks crap



Haha, yeah might look all dark but as long as it vapes well then it's all good, I wick mine the exact same way although my leads usually hang down a little higher than yours, gave it a good clean up and rewick similar to your wicking


last night, this little single coil really makes some clouds, still want to try out a 3.5mm ID coil inside as the size of the coil will reduce the chamber a bit and make it a tiny less airy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

